
Run Windows Apps 100% Seamlessly on Ubuntu - nreece
http://hehe2.net/thedarkside/microsoft/run-windows-apps-100-seamlessly-on-ubuntu/
======
iigs
Upmod for informing me about SeamlessRDP (although I'm not sure I understand
exactly what I'm seeing technically, the result is pretty handy)

This article seems to imply that the problem with Windows is the shell
(explorer.exe) and the taskbar. While I have no desire to start a lame Windows
bashathon, I'd say that's probably the most superficial interpretation of the
situation I've heard in a long time.

------
jm4
If I remember correctly there's some limitation where you can only run one
application at a time. I think it's something to do with the login limit in
Remote Desktop, although I guess that can be avoided if the application you
run is explorer.exe.

------
pmorici
Ummm, why not just use VirtualBox in "Seemless Mode"?

